# Am i an INTP with high developed Te, Ni and Fi or an INTJ with high developed Ti, Ne and Fe?



## elenagilreb (Aug 10, 2019)

My cognitive functions test result: 
*Te (Extroverted Thinking) (75%)*_* 
Ti (Introverted Thinking) (95%) 
Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (85%) 
Ni (Introverted Intuition) (70%) 
Se (Extroverted Sensing) (0%) 
Si (Introverted Sensing) (50%) 
Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (35%) 
Fi (Introverted Feeling) (40%)*_ 
(the site listed me as INTP as a most possible type)

I know that the cognitive functions of both types really differ but i genuinely relate to both types to an extent. It might be because i have a lot of mental health issues and due to years of child abuse was unconsciously forced to develop many different functions for the sake of survival. So typing me might be really hard but i always get an INTJ from Myers-Briggs tests and i relate to the description of an INTJ a little bit more, yet often get an INTP from cognitive functions tests because of my almost complete absence of Se.

Is it possible that I'm consciously blocking Se usage because of my trauma with sensory-related experiences (eating disorders, sexual assault, substance abuse) and not wanting to "live in the moment" because of fear that if i potentially let myself do that and not focus on my future instead I'd fail to succeed and therefore "not be in control" as far as my life and career path go just like i was forced to as a kid because of abusive authority figures that wouldn't let me be in control of my life and make my own decisions? Ergo my high Te?

I like writing lyrics and they're always full of Ne and Fi. They read like an INFP's lyrics but i'm positive that i'm not one. I also rarely ever use Fi as far as decision-making goes and i'm definitely not a Ne-dom type. I guess i'm blocking out Fi usage in my daily life because of my mental health issues but when i write lyrics i like being in touch in my emotions. But if i'm a Ni-dom would my lyrics be so ridiculously random and abstract? There's tons of Ne and zero Ni in my writing.

It's genuinely hard for me to answer MBTI test/cognitive function test questions because despite being an incredibly opinionated person, after all these years of trauma i kind of feel identity-less and unsure of who i actually am and what i'm actually like. And yes, i know that INFJs are often the ones that have identity issues but i can't relate to INFJs at all and have never been typed as one. I apologize for making you guys guess and play armchair psychologist. I might be too unhealthy to type.

My Fi and Fe are almost on the same level according to the test too. Is it possible that my Fe is so high (a.k.a. sympathizing with people and trying to make them feel more comfortable in social situations) simply because i've been though way too much sh#t and can therefore sympathize with many people's terrible experiences since I've personally experienced them too and not because i'm usually super naturally inclined to help other people and always take their feelings into account (which definitely isn't the case)?

This would indicate my Fi being much higher than my Fe and that I'm blocking out Fi from my consciousness (as in not spending too much time thinking about my moral values, how situations affect me and what my beliefs are) because of way too much trauma. But this doesn't explain my high Ti and Ne.

All i know for sure is that i am an INTx of some sort. I cannot relate to the description of feeling and sensory types at all. As well as to types that have an extroverted function of some sort as their dominant function (and yes, i know that the difference between I/E often hardly has anything to do with introversion and extroversion as we know it).

ETA: I'm still in my late teens too. Having so many different functions developed most likely stems from abuse and learning how to adapt and cope for the sake of survival, not because i'm a matured adult that has developed functions that usually don't match their type. And yes, i'm older than 18 years old.


----------



## Starshade (Apr 30, 2020)

Stupid question, perhaps, but. Do you have Photographic memory? Play chess by memory, as well as logic or intuition?
I got some "Si", and is typed INFJ. Seems I got some of the similar memory skills as the "self typed" INTJ Magnus Carlsen, though I'm bad at chess, and simply can memorize things fast.

How would you handle power tools, practical crafts? If you stood there with a car with issues, would you be able to fix it? (disregard Drivers Liscence, you could be an passenger).
An INTP probably would be immensely more "practcal" than a INTJ, gender don't matter. Neither should trauma affect that much, when it comes to physical tool use.
Also, do you do the "INTJ stare"? I'm wery conscious of having done the "INFJ stare" at ppl, creeping them out a bit, looking weirdly, gazing straight trough them until I see them react...
An INTJ probably would do that, do you? With items, things or with humans?


----------



## elenagilreb (Aug 10, 2019)

Starshade said:


> Stupid question, perhaps, but. Do you have Photographic memory? Play chess by memory, as well as logic or intuition?
> I got some "Si", and is typed INFJ. Seems I got some of the similar memory skills as the "self typed" INTJ Magnus Carlsen, though I'm bad at chess, and simply can memorize things fast.
> 
> How would you handle power tools, practical crafts? If you stood there with a car with issues, would you be able to fix it? (disregard Drivers Liscence, you could be an passenger).
> ...


Yes, i do have a really good photographic memory. Even back in middle school my private language tutors (i speak 5 languages) would tell me that i do. They'd always print words in said foreign language with a picture next to them that represented the meaning of the word instead of make me write the word and it's definition repetitively in order to learn it like many foreign language teachers do instead because I'd learn it much quickly this way.

I don't really play chess so i wouldn't know but my memory's quite good so i suppose i'd use a combination of memory and logic. And nope, i'm not really "hands-on" practical in that sense. I never have been. Yeah, i definitely have the Ni-dom stare but there's a possibility that it's the result of me being slightly on the spectrum (i have a mild form of Aspergers) as opposed to me being a Ni-dom but i don't know for sure. I've been accused of having a resting bitch face and a 1000 yard stare many times.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

SE is meant to be the worst for INJs, as all inferior function combos are


----------



## elenagilreb (Aug 10, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> SE is meant to be the worst for INJs, as all inferior function combos are


I get it. But this doesn't explain my high Ne, Fe and Ti.


----------



## Gurthang (Aug 21, 2019)

Let us say that you are in a room with some people - someone asks you to voice your opinion on something and you recognize that the answer might upset some of the people there.

Do you take these peoples feelings into consideration when you formulate your response [harmony] or do you solely base your response truthfully upon your inner convictions [authenticity] ?


----------



## elenagilreb (Aug 10, 2019)

Gurthang said:


> Let us say that you are in a room with some people - someone asks you to voice your opinion on something and you recognize that the answer might upset some of the people there.
> 
> Do you take these peoples feelings into consideration when you formulate your response [harmony] or do you solely base your response truthfully upon your inner convictions [authenticity] ?


If i know that the answer might upset some of the people there beforehand i'll definetly take their feelings into consideration. But if i don't i won't go out of my way to think about and find out whether someone's feelings will be hurt by my opinions/answer or not, i'll just try to "say it as it is".


----------



## Gurthang (Aug 21, 2019)

You answer with great precision


----------



## elenagilreb (Aug 10, 2019)

Gurthang said:


> You answer with great precision


Thank you.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

elenagilreb said:


> I get it. But this doesn't explain my high Ne, Fe and Ti.


Those tests don't tell much unless it's something extreme like 0% in Se perhaps. That's mainly because 8 CFs have no research to back them up so any testing is to be taken with a grain of salt, their definitions are sketchy and in some ways that I can't get into now - contradicting. For example, from a Jungian perspective, a NI type is also a TI or FI type, but in the modern 8 function theories the TI/FI is named TE/FE respectively because of how people after Jung (mis)understood his observations. 

But anyways, your description of your experiences with trauma point more towards J to me, especially if you are prone to do things to take control (if your eating disorder is about that, for example). I had an INTJ teen friend, I thought she was NE for a long time because of how random she seemed but ultimately her randomness was subjectively oriented - it was sorta all coming into some personal focus she had and not like mine which wasn't attached to myself as much.

In any case it's important to find help to deal with your traumas, don't worry too much about finding your type unless it helps you through that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, don't overthink it (I realize that's hard for INTJs). 

Why is this in the Socionics folder? I suppose they use functions too, but I find Socionics attempts to correct the many shortcomings of MBTI by making itself way too complex for most people to get their minds around. I don't know how that approach actually helps anything.


----------



## Starshade (Apr 30, 2020)

Your scores and views mirror my own, in a way, just Ni/Ne Fe/Fi, with the rest trailing after. My issue is lack of self-insight; I do not quite understand what is introverted intuition, or extroverted. 

I have learned something, though. Google "the car model" of MBTI, the stack of MBTI, basically shows which function dominates, not your full skills or all you are. My MBTI type mean im an introvert, dominated by intuition, and I decide by feelings in front of cold logic. 
And, Socionics seem to overthink everything. Way too... complex? Definitively so if you don't quite know if you are INTP or INTJ.


----------



## Gurthang (Aug 21, 2019)

@Starshade this might prove useful


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

INTP. You seem oddly self-conscious and socially awkward for an INTJ or any non-Fe valuing type. Your emotionality seems "fluid", present, dynamic (even if it is inferior). You don't seem to have the same focus and directedness of INxJ types really.

Also your post is more expansive (Ne) than synthetic (Ni).


----------



## Starshade (Apr 30, 2020)

Gurthang: Not really. I need to process this on my own, to get to the botton of my type issue. It's not my _TYPE; _i just don't get the difference for some of those.


----------



## Gurthang (Aug 21, 2019)

Starshade said:


> Gurthang: Not really. I need to process this on my own, to get to the botton of my type issue. It's not my _TYPE; _i just don't get the difference for some of those.


That's Ni right there. Good luck in coming to closure with your situation.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Cog. function tests are garbage. Most tests are garbage to be ignored.

LII = 4D Ti+ (program) with creative 3D Ne = expansive system building (creative abstract logic). Example: Paul Allen (MBTI INTP)

ILI= 4D Ti- (demonstrative) with ignoring 3D Ne = not valuing system building, narrowing options to a single point & taking systems apart pointing out mistakes (problem solving) Example: Stephen King (MBTI INTP)

Most INTJs will type as LII and INTPs as ILI simply because MBTI J - P is very similar to socionics Rational - Irrational.

So IF you test MBTI INTP, but you don't build abstract systems & prefer to have less options, you are probably ILI otherwise LII or ILE.. or you goofed and its a complete mistype.

Both types can go either way in MBTI, but surface lvl typing usually puts ILI as INTP and LII as INTJ. IF you want to go by functins ILI is INTJ and LII is INTP.

 ILI has Fe PolR tho.. basically means sucking at and being conscious of Fe. When Ni-Te ILI fucks up Fe (happens a lot) its like salt in the wound kind of situation. Incompetence & distress. Social interaction is a bitch.. being emotionally expressive is scary... idk if I'll fuck it up and if I do its painful. Would prefer to just freely express what I think.

LII in contrast enjoy Fe and aren't bothered by ANY amount of Fe present in interaction since its their dual seeking function. There is no way to overwhelm Ti-Ne LIIs with Fe.


----------



## elenagilreb (Aug 10, 2019)

shotgunfingers said:


> Cog. function tests are garbage. Most tests are garbage to be ignored.
> 
> LII = 4D Ti+ (program) with creative 3D Ne = expansive system building (creative abstract logic). Example: Paul Allen (MBTI INTP)
> 
> ...


This has been the most helpful reply so far. Thank you.


----------



## PathSeeker (Aug 3, 2020)

This belongs in the MBTI forum.


----------

